# "Hunting" hair ties



## catobsessed4 (Mar 23, 2004)

OK, so this is a bit of an odd topic, but I was just wondering if Clover is a complete nut when she does this... she goes in my bathroom, "hunts" my hair elastics, and brings them downstairs and places them in her food bowl - presumably to share her prey with the other cats. Very strange... anyone else's kitties do this (or something similar)?

It's kind of annoying when I go to put my hair up and have to walk all the way downstairs, holding my hair in place, to get my hair tie out of the cats' food bowl :roll: My mom thinks it's funny...


----------



## brite (Feb 27, 2004)

haha, my cat Tyson loves playing with my hair ties... my solution for getting them out of his reach is to put them in some sort of container or holder where he can't get to them. if you buy a pack of goody hair ties, i think they now come with a "holder" -- a plastic ring for you to put them on, from which you can hang them somewhere he can't get to. 

if i don't put them there, he finds them and hides them all over my apartment -- they're his absolute favorite "play alone" toy!


----------



## Samantha (May 27, 2004)

All of mine love my hair ties. It sux when i go out to buy them $20 toys and they end up loving my 5 cent hair ties. :roll:


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Don't forget to put the hair ties away where the cat can't reach them when through playing. Hair ties contain elastic which can be deadly if the cat eats it.

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

oh! That sounds so familiar! I once found about 5 ties under the bed... After I accused my roommate of stealing them all....


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Sugar loves my big fluffy hair ties and and other scrunchies. They land in the water bowl and then have to be dried out before I can use it. I think it's so cute until I realize she got the last one :!:


----------

